# My ickle spec



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I've wanted one of these for years and after a lot of thinking and research, I decided to finally get one.
Oh, and before anyone asks.................no, I don't have a DWAL. I'm in Ireland so its not a requirement.

An amazing animal to own. I've had a lot of snakes and lizards (still have most of them) but theres nothing I can really compare it too.

Definitely gonna be an interesting challenge as it grows.
For now I have it in a converted aquarium, that will be big enough for the next 2 years. But this summer I'll be getting started on what will eventually be the forever home.

Anyway, a few pics of 'Nibbler':











































Got to hold the big 'un in the shop while I was getting mine:












Thanks for looking:2thumb:


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice mate


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice. What part of ireland you from. I mean you must be in southern Ireland, just wondering what part as my hubby used to do alot of fishing all around Ireland.


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in Westmeath. Kinda halfway between the midlands and Dublin


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

mick83 said:


> I'm in Westmeath. Kinda halfway between the midlands and Dublin


are you in mullingar? wouldn't imagine people to have crocodilians there, haha!


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kinngead, about 10 minutes from Mullingar


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

changed Nibbler's tank around a bit.

The way I had it originally, was a large tub for the water area and the 'dry land' area was just bark chippings built up to the same level at the tub.

Was working fine at first, but condensation from the pool was causing the humidity level to rise too high as it kept the bark far too damp.

I took all the bark out and built a raised floor section from timber to just below the edge of the water tub.

Just using a layer of sand (about an inch deep) for the substrate now and it seems a lot better.

I lightly spray the sand daily and the humidity level much more consistent now.

All in all, he's coming along well. He's a lot more active than I originally expected and has a great appetite.

Anyway, couple of pics...........


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Where did you get him from? I don't have space for one ATM but I wouldn't mind going in and asking if I could hold the big one.

What other reptiles to they have?


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Demonique said:


> Where did you get him from? I don't have space for one ATM but I wouldn't mind going in and asking if I could hold the big one.
> 
> What other reptiles to they have?



You will see this fella at "Davys Pets" located in Carlow. If your going down that far you should tip on the extra 20 mins drive to "Reptile Village" located in Gowran on the Carlow / Kilkenny border. Reptile Village is Irelands only reptile Zoo where you will see all sorts. Huge American Alligators, large monitor lizards, venomous snakes, Tortoises, Turtles, spiders, you name it they almost got it all. Well worth the visit.

http://www.reptilevillage.net/


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think the big one is in the shop any more


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gonna have to change Nibbler's name soon, I bet. I'm sure he'll be doing more than Nibbling pretty soon!


----------

